

ParentalFlux - Parental Control tool, please give me your opinion/ideas - ptmaluk
https://parentalflux.com/
Please give me your opinions/ideas about my first product for Android. How can i reach parents ? Google ads ?
======
tdburn
Start with Google ads to get practicing on write ups. Write to parental blogs
and make them aware of your product. Also look on Facebook and target your
advertising to groups on facebook like <https://www.facebook.com/Parenting>.
Do some youtube videos about teenager/kid safety, they can be simple webcam
videos. Start there and see where it takes you.

------
ptmaluk
How can i promote ParentalFlux.com ? Google Ads ?

